

Why We Can't Get Anything Done in an Open-Plan Office - MattRogish
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-10-10/why-we-cant-get-anything-done-in-an-open-plan-office

======
chrisbennet
If "enhanced collaboration" was the real reason for the open plan office, we
would see all the C level executives in one room. After all, isn't their
collaboration the most important?

~~~
mh_yam
It is ironic; management who want open plan offices almost invariably all get
private offices, usually surrounding the perimeter of the floor, and usually
with the window facing the open floor plan.

